# Florida Lifejacket Law for kids?



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought that I had read earlier in the year that the age was 13 and younger on a <26ft boat had to wear life jackets while underway.

I was just at the FWC's webpage and it says:
http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Rules_Boat.htm
</p>
<LI>A child under the age of 6 must wear a USCG-approved Type I, II or III personal flotation device while onboard a vessel under 26 feet in length while the vessel is under way. "Under way" is defined as anytime except when the vessel is anchored, moored, made fast to the shore or aground. 


Am I losing my mind --- did they lower the age limit?</LI>


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

That's been the age limit for as long as I can remember.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't know that it was restricted to "underway" status. I make my little girl wear her pfd as long as the boat is in the water.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *psalzman (20/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> I thought that I had read earlier in the year that the age was 13 and younger on a <26ft boat had to wear life jackets while underway.


*That is what I always thought and enforced as well.*</p>


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe the child under 13 years old wearing a life jacket is for Federal waters. Its under 6 for Florida state waters in vessels less than 26 feet


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

> *kman (21/04/2010)*I believe the child under 13 years old wearing a life jacket is for Federal waters. Its under 6 for Florida state waters in vessels less than 26 feet



Where did you see that federal water rule? Just curious.


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

You can see the Federal Laws at the U. S. Coast Guard web site.</p>


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Carefully check for the proper flotation device details for the child under 6 regs; as I had my grand-daughter (5 years old) onboard about a year ago, with "Child" flotation devices within reach of her.......but found out the hard way that the "Child" life preserver I had was not the correct type for my grand-daughter (size / age / weight.....can't remember exactly what they quoted was the problem). OUCH - The fine FWF gave me was like $78 or $87. Put a bit of a damper on that day's boat outting / "pleasure trip".


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I had never heard the fed thing either, In fact, I thought it was, at most, a recommendation rather than a regulation.

I do think that PWC's have a stricter law in FLA state waters...

Brent


----------

